

OpenElement - Web design software with guts built-in - alok-g
http://www.openelement.com/

======
wanda
That is one fugly UI. even the logo is fugly.

~~~
alok-g
Here's a better screenshot. I do not find this bad at all.

[http://img.creativemark.co.uk/uploads/images/298/15298/img3F...](http://img.creativemark.co.uk/uploads/images/298/15298/img3File.png)

~~~
wanda
Really? Let's compare.

[http://www.google.com/webdesigner](http://www.google.com/webdesigner)

[http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com)

[http://panic.com/coda](http://panic.com/coda)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Expression_Web](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Expression_Web)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Dreamweaver](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Dreamweaver)

[http://www.digitalfamily.com/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2012/08/D...](http://www.digitalfamily.com/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2012/08/Dreamweaver-Screen-Jasperphoto.jpg)

and fuck it, here's [http://brackets.io](http://brackets.io) just for the sake
of showing a nice UI, in spite of the fact that it's not the same kind of
WYSIWYG editor.

    
    
      ...
    
    

Even Microsoft Expression Web looks better. This software looks like it's part
of the Lotus Symphony suite--not a good thing.

~~~
alok-g
Well, thanks! :-) I'll check these out.

Which ones would you recommend to a web design newbie? I am a programmer, have
designed desktop GUIs before, know basic HTML and have used Expression Web.
Now would like to make a fluid or responsive website with static pages, blog
and interactive '3D' visualizations.

I would eventually also like to learn database connectivity from web
applications (I know how to use MySQL from desktop applications), user
authentication, etc.

